# New coffee obsessive person



## DanH (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Have been checking out the site for the past few weeks and decided to join.

I'm new to the game so have a lot to learn. From very humble beginnings - Delonghi and Baratza, I have upgraded to Quick Mill and Mazzer - I picked these up second hand for a great price.

Here's some pictures

Old setup -









Modified to unpressurised basket, made an OK shot -









New setup -









No idea why these pictures are on one side!

Dan


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi Dan. Pictures seems to go on their side when you take them through the Tapatalk app. I take them on my camera app and import them


----------



## DanH (Apr 20, 2020)

Got you thanks - will have a play about and see if I can fix it

Sorry for causing anyone neck pain from looking at the 90 degree pictures 😁


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Set up looks great. I want the espresso version of that loveramics cup, looks like you've got the flat white model?


----------



## DanH (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes I believe so - the Mrs bought me a couple of them after we saw them in a cafe in Manchester. Lovely cups but not cheap!


----------

